# en motiu de



## gvergara

Bon dia,

En pregunto si en català aquesta expressió de debò es fa servir amb la proposició _en_, o si s'empra _amb_, com en castellà. Després de tot, sonen de manera similar, i he llegit l'oració _*En* motiu del Dia de la Mare..._

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonçal


----------



## Elxenc

A mi aquesta forma de dir-ho, tant amb la forma "en" com la de "amb" em sona a traducció "literal" del acastellà, o siga una calc innecessari: Com motiu del dia de... Per ser el dia de ...,  Al ser de dia de ..., etc. i alguna altra més.


----------



## Dymn

És "*amb *motiu de", passa que aquestes preposicions sovint es confonen per la seva similitud fonètica, p.ex. sovint es diu "amb tren" i no la versió correcta "en tren". En valencià per exemple ambdues es pronuncien igual, o sigui "en", però no sé si és acceptat en llenguatge estàndard.


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies a tots dos. Per als que prefereixen emprar formes tipicament catalanes... Quina seria una forma genuïna de dir allò?


----------



## Doraemon-

És "amb motiu de...", però en algunes variants dialectals (PV sobre tot) "amb" es pronuncia "en", o de forma molt pareguda, i també al principat però aquí es produeix més al revés (anar amb cotxe, en lloc d'anar en cotxe). En pronunciació s'assemblen molt, potser per això l'has sentit.


----------



## gvergara

Doraemon- said:


> És "amb motiu de...", però en algunes variants dialectals (PV sobre tot) "amb" es pronuncia "en", o de forma molt pareguda, i també al principat però aquí es produeix més al revés (anar amb cotxe, en lloc d'anar en cotxe). En pronunciació s'assemblen molt, potser per això l'has sentit.


Estic una mica confós... Des del primer dia d'aprenentatge he vist que cal dir "_anar *amb* cotxe_". El meu curs ensenya català oriental, però sempre havia pensat que calia fer servir amb si es vol anar en un  mitjà de transport. Llavors això depèn de la varietat que es parla/apren?


----------



## Elxenc

No. Als dos grans dialectes passen fenòmens diferents però que creen dubte i confusió al seus parlants. A  l'occidental , més concretament al valencià, les dues preposicions en la parla oral s'han assimilat, realment s'ha perdut "amb", llavors es pronuncien igual:  vaig en cotxe que vaig amb tu= vaig en cotxe i vaig en tu. En el dialecte oriental ha succeït que ells la preposició "en" la pronuncien amb una a neutra que en molt casos passa a ser una a; llavors arriba la confusió, "en" pronunciat "an", passa en la ment del parlant a ser "amb" pronunciat "am", perquè eixa "b" final no pronuncien llevat que la paraula començara per vocal : vaig amb ell= vaig (an)/am bell". Vaig en (dit am/an) cotxe passa a ser "incorrectament" - vaig AMB cotxe-. Ja ens diràs si ara has comprés una miqueta més perquè la confusió d'alguns parlants en determinades frases.


----------



## Xiscomx

gvergara said:


> E*m* pregunto si en català aquesta expressió de debò es fa servir amb la proposició _en_, o si s'empra _amb_, com en castellà. Després de tot, sonen de manera similar, i he llegit l'oració _*En* motiu del Dia de la Mare..._


La locució *amb motiu de* és invariable, no hi ha lloc per una dita composició *en **motiu de*. Mirau el que diu el _DDLC_


> *amb motiu de* _loc. prep._ *1*. [*LOC* N1/Vinf1] (N1[fet, acció])En ocasió de [un fet, una acció]1. _Durant l'Edat Mitjana, amb motiu de l'afluència extraordinària de monedes falses en el mercat, es crearen gran nombre d'institucions denominades bancs [...]._ [Porqueras (1932): 33, p. 194]i. _El 1734, i amb motiu d'haver declarat la guerra Espanya a l'Imperi i conquerit el tron de les Dues Sicílies [...] s'embargaren els béns dels espanyols que havien quedat a Viena o a Itàlia després de la pau general._ [Duran1 (1964): 99, p. 57]i.  •*2*. [*LOC* V1] Pel fet de. _El dia 30 no hi hagueren arribades amb motiu d'ésser diumenge._ [_La Publicitat_(1935): 40, niv. 1, p. 79]i.


Pel que fa a l'ús de les preposicions _*amb*_ o _*en*_, podeu romandre tranquils, es poden utilitzar indistintament qualssevol de les dues: una persona pot _*anar amb tren* _i l'altra del seu costat pot *anar en tren*:


Dymn said:


> aquestes preposicions sovint es confonen per la seva similitud fonètica, p.ex. sovint es diu *"amb tren"* i no la versió correcta *"en tren"*.





Doraemon- said:


> aquí es produeix més al revés (_*anar amb cotxe*_, en lloc d'*anar en cotxe*).





gvergara said:


> Estic una mica confós... Des del primer dia d'aprenentatge he vist que cal dir "_*anar amb cotxe*_". El meu curs ensenya català oriental, però sempre havia pensat que calia fer servir amb si es vol anar en un  mitjà de transport. Llavors això depèn de la varietat que es parla/apren?





Elxenc said:


> _*Vaig en*_ (dit am/an) *cotxe* passa a ser *"incorrectament"* - _*vaig AMB cotxe*_-.


Mirau ara el que ens diu el _DDLC:_

*EN. 6e*. [V1 *PREP* N2] (N2[*mitjà de transport*]) *Introdueix un complement que denota mitjà de transport*. _[...] cal fer una hora de camí per mar, *en* barca, per a arribar-hi [...]._[Ribera (1954): 79, p. 146]i.
*
AMB. 2c*. [V1 *PREP* N2] (N2[mitjà de transport]) *Introdueix un complement que denota mitjà de transport*. _Jo, fixa't, vaig *amb* moto, | rabent, | pensant en tu..._ [Oliver (1968): P, p. 54]i. _[...] van ser traslladats a Perpinyà *amb* autocar [...]._[_Diari_ (1987): 40, niv. 1, p. 21]i.


----------



## Doraemon-

Bé, sí, es pot "anar amb cotxe", perquè duus el cotxe amb tu, com quan "viatges amb maleta". El que en castellà es podria dir també, "ir con coche", que és una cosa diferent a "ir en coche". Però en sentir d'anar en un medi de transport en general, d'anar dins d'un cotxe, no de dur-te el cotxe amb tu, que crec que és del que parlem, és amb la preposició "en". Es va en bici, en cotxe, en moto, en tren, en avió, etc. En aquest sentit "anar amb cotxe" és incorrecte, una confusió a partir de l'oral perquè les dues proposicions es pronuncien paregut; en el nord-oriental sobre tot "en" se substitueix per "amb" a l'oral (vaig 'amb' cotxe amb la meva mare) , y al País Valencià molt clarament, es produeix l'inrevés (vaig en cotxe 'en' la meua mare). Però en llenguatge normatiu, llevat d'altres sentits, és "vaig en cotxe amb ma mare".
El DDLC per una altra banda és un diccionari descriptiu, no normatiu. És clar que es fa servir així al Principat, una altra cosa és que sigui "correcte" o recomanable.


----------



## Llcoro

Dymn said:


> És "*amb *motiu de", passa que aquestes preposicions sovint es confonen per la seva similitud fonètica, p.ex. sovint es diu "amb tren" i no la versió correcta "en tren". En valencià per exemple ambdues es pronuncien igual, o sigui "en", però no sé si és acceptat en llenguatge estàndard.



Això que dius de "amb tren" o "en tren" no és del tot cert. En català pots dir indistintament "anar *amb/en *tren". La norma general diu és *amb/en + [mitjà de transport]*. Per tant, en aquest cas pots utlitzar la preposició que vulguis.


----------



## Dymn

D'acord, no ho tenia entès així


----------

